# OT- Digital Cameras



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 17, 2004)

Well, I know a few of you have digital camerasand we're lookign to buy one for Christmas. My dad has pretty much leftit up to me to choose one because I started research on ditital camerasback in February, lol.

I want to know things like: megapixels, picture quality, battery lifeand type, and anything else you can think of that would help me. Thanksin advance!

So far I really like this camera:

KodakEasyShare DX6340

What do you all think?


----------



## m.e. (Sep 17, 2004)

Someone on the CatForum has a Nikon Coolpix 5700,I think (I'll have to double check on that...) It is so gorgeous, Ipractically drool over the quality of her pictures. I don't know allthe technical specifications, and I know it's not cheap, but if I evergot a real digital, that's what I'd go for....


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm glad you asked this question, MyBunnyBoys. 

I know that Buck will be soon taking a class about buying a digital andthen about working it. I have been contemplating getting one,not in the near future, but in the future. I'll be interestedin the replies you get.

Say

!

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 17, 2004)

We aren't looking at such a high-tech, fancy camera as the Nikon, but thanks.

Myparentsare technology illiterate and would neverfigure out how to use it. I'm the one that's left to figure out whatbuttons do and how to work it.

I found another I like, I just can't find any ratings on things I want to know.

FujiA340


----------



## Buck Jones (Sep 17, 2004)

We had the first of three "mini" courseson Wednesday: namely; digital camerabuying, computer applications, and use of a digital camera, in thatunfortunate out of order sequence due to scheduling problems.

Buying was one hour of solid, packed information, the gist ofwhich was do research first, then look at and handle cameras that youthink you may like. The handling process may serve toeliminate some of your choices. For example, small is "in,"but is the key pad too small for your hamlike finger tips?Can you "read" camera messages and settings without a magnifying glass,etc.? In some cases, larger might be better.

There was so much information given, that my hand was to fall offtrying to keep up with the slide presentation frames andinformation. If I may, I will try to distill some of it forall of you who may be interested. Bear in mind, I may havemissed stuff.

GOOD FEATURES

ROTATING MONITORpermits high/low/close-up shots and protectsthe LCD screen, which is a good thing to do. Should have somekind of "cover" for it.

WHITE BALANCE, preferably with manual over-ride, adjust for different"color temperature" given by various and sundry lightingsources...compensate for neon, florescent, incandescent, etc.

EDITING SOFTWARE enables you to make mundane photos great...equivalentof a "digital darkroom," for any of you who know what magic you canperform in a darkroom. Most all cameras come with some formof this, but some are better than other.

DOCKING STATION enables you to transfer images directly into yourcomputer, without the hassle of USB cables(generally provided), whichapparently are awkward to use...or a MEMORY CARD READER, which remainsin place and you stick your camera's memory card into it for fast imagetransfer...or PHOTO PRINTERS, relatively new on market, but they areprinters that allow you to print right from your camera, as well as doall the the other ordinary printing chores you might call upon it for.

MP's. Three(000) MP's minimum if you're expecting to dodecent 8 x 10's, 4(000)MP' for9 x 12's and 5(000)+MP's forposter size print capability...I assume that also means you have themeans, orcan access the means to print such images.

MEMORY CARDS will be an added, necessary expenditure as those that comewith the camera are insufficient for "normal" requirements.For example, rough guidelines, a camera with 3 MP capability and a 16MPcard will store up to 13 photos; whereas a 128MP card in the samecamera will give you up to 106 prints. Cameras with higher MPrating store less images on a card, but exhibit higherquality; for example, a 6MP camera with a 16MP card willstore5 photos of larger size and quality...I think.Up to three extra memory cards were recommended depending upon how manymany pictures you have a tendency to take. Fewpictures, less, or no extra cards.

BATTERIES. Need a second set, three sets arerecommended, with a battery recharger, preferably an one hour fastcharger.

LENS. Optical is better and more important than digitalzoom. A 3x zoom is equivalent to the "old" 35-105mm zoomlens. Higher the zoom number rating, the "closer" to theaction it brings you.

AUTO SHOOTING MODE lets camera set all the time/exposuremodes to almost guaranteed good photos, but you might want manualover-ride for more creative "special effects"

FLASH VERSATILITY Almost none of the camera "red eye" reduction systemswork. Eliminate "red eye" more successfully with your editingsoftware. Accessory flash(es) nice for some special effects,like "bounce" flashing off ceilings, etc. Look for capabilityto turn flash off when you don't want it.

GENERAL OVERVIEW


DESIRABLE.flash versatility, rechargeable batteries, memory card reader, image preview, rotating LCD monitor

NICE TO HAVE.ISO/film speed choice,"auto-bracketing"for best exposure times, switch mode for panoramic picture,automatic shooting modes.

FRILLS. Movie mode, sound recording, wireless controls,crop/trim/resize in camera, infrared data transfer, digital zoom.


Person teaching thecourse recommended going onlineand determining what features you want and are willing to spend moneyon, then, visiting a place like Best Buy, that will have many of thesecameras on hand and you will be able to handle them to see how they"fit" and feel. Do not go into such a place without having anidea of what you need, or you're apt to walk out with toomany bells and whistles, and hardly no cash left.

Buck


----------



## bunsforlife (Sep 17, 2004)

WEll my reply isnt going to be as indepth asBucks... but well my mum has that kodak easy share you were looking atand I loved it. The price of memory cards has gone down a LOTso they arent as bad as before. I personally have the KodakEasyShare CX6200 which is only 2.0mega pixels but for casual picturesit is nice =) Works very well for taking pictures of mybunnies, and even has a movie function (still havent tried it out)


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 17, 2004)

The Kodak EasyShare camera's under 4 MP(according to Consumer Reports May 2003, so it could have changedsince)have a very good rating including on battery life. Mydad will not buy a camera with less than 3.0 MP because he wants to useit too. Thanks for your opinion though! It'salmost the samecameraand it's always good to have good feedback on theearlier models.

Buck you make very good points. I, having dealt with a few digitalcameras, know what I'm looking for in a camera. The Kodak EasyShareDX6340 has everything I am looking for including alongbattery life and you can use Ni-MH batteries (nickel metal hydride:high-capacity rechargeable batteries) that would make the expensivenessof the batteries well worth it. It's easy to use (a must have when yourparents are quitetechnology illiterate). I don't care aboutthe easiness for me seeing as how you give me a bit and I'll have itfigured out.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Sep 17, 2004)

John's camera is awesome, it's a Canon PowerShotG3 or G5 ? Something like that...anyway, it was $1000. and its I think5.0MP. It makes movies...and I dont know, I like it, it has the flipout screen and nice zoom. 

The Kodak EasyShare is also a great little camera  My friend has one, she loves it


----------



## SLRabbits (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a Nikon Coolpix3100. It is a wonderful camera if you want something light and fairlysmall. I has a ton of wonderful features for taking pictures. Up-close,action, indoors, backlight, portrait, and a ton of others. It also hasa 30 sec. movie maker. And it couldn't be easier getting the picturesfrom the camera to the computer, which is a wonderful plus. Here is aBestBuy site that has some more useful information:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1072287353090&amp;skuId=6289768&amp;type=product

They have several versions of the Coolpixcameras, it really depends on how many Megapixles you are wanting. Hopethis helped somewhat. 

~Nichole


EDIT: Oops, sorry. I didn't read all the posts, so I guess you can ignore mine XD


----------



## otS3go (Sep 18, 2004)

I use my phone most of the time. I also have aNicon Coolpix, unsure on the model, but its quality on the lowestsetting is shown below


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 18, 2004)

Looks like you aregetting plenty of responses but here's my little bit of info...I use anOlympus Camedia D-390. It was a gift from my husband who didn't want topay for my film habit anymore! :?It wouldn't have been mychoice but it has been a good learning camera. It was roughly 120.00 atSam's Club. From my research and experience and when I go to buy mynext one, what I feel is one of the most important features for me willbe the zoom capabilities. I will never again buy another digital camerathat doesn't have high OPTICAL zoom. Many digitals list DIGITAL zoombut they are not the same thing. Digital zoom results in fuzzierphotos. I never, ever use the zoom on this camera because it is sodisappointing. I would recommend looking for good mega-pixels and highoptical zoom. I'd also suggest going to a bookstore and buying a copyof consumer reports buying guide that has the digital camerareportit.

Raspberry


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reply RaspberrySwirl.My dad gets the Consumer Reports Buyer Guide annually already and Iknow it's good. I know what you mean about the digital and optical zoomand I did look for camera's with the optical. The one I really like hasboth, 3x optical and 2x digital. All the pictures I take are relativelyclose to the object anyways. I've been doing a lot of web surfing tofind reviews on camera's and from what I can see, 3.0 - 3.9 MP camera'sseem to be the best camera's for what we're looking for. The 4.0 MPcameras are expensive and some don't have nearly as good ratings as the3.0 MP cameras. There's so many to choose from it's almostoverwhelming! I need a camera that is of fairly good quality and hasthe functions I use, yet simple enough to teach my parents.

All of the suggestios are great, thanks. Keep them coming, every camerathat someone mentions I do a bit of research on and then decide if whatI have picked out is better for what I think we need. As of now, I'mstill set on the Kodak EasyShare DX6340.


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Sep 18, 2004)

Get a disposable


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 18, 2004)

mybunnylovesme youcrack meup!


----------



## Gabby (Sep 18, 2004)

i have a sony cyber-shot 3.2 pixels and i enjoyit, it is our second digital camera and take beautiful pictures. my oldcamera we've have to edit and touch up color before printing. this oneyou can plug it inand print it and get awesome results. it also camewith it's own battery charger which i highly recomend (old cameraatebatteries and no charger) my batteries seem to last a good amt of timetoo, i have a back up set so i can charge one while using the other.it's a 2x optical zoom lens. also make sure just incase youare not using the lcd screen for what ever reason that your veiw finderactually shows you what the lense sees, our old camera didnot so if you used zoom it never changed and all the pictureswere offset because of this not showing correctly what the lenssees. at any rate thats my opinion lol--


----------



## Emmits_mom (Sep 19, 2004)

we have the same as gabby and we love it

-Carrie


----------



## matwheels (Sep 22, 2004)

- DELETED -


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 24, 2004)

The head of our Photography Department tells methat the digital photo printed out on the usual paper that is in aprinter won't last very long. They'll lose their sharpnessand color. You have to requestarchival papers andarchival ink for longer-lasting hard copy pictures.

Regular photo paper does last, but it has to be photo paper.If you can't get that or archival paper, you can go to CVS and have itprinted on their paper for longer lasting hard-copy photos.

Eventually the 'old-fashioned photo film' will fade to black and youwon't see them available anymore. That will take some time,but as some of you know, a few Kodak companies, such as the one inRochester that supported many many jobs, shut down mainly because thedigital cameras are taking over.

-Carolyn


----------



## bluebird (Sep 26, 2004)

I loved our polaroid pdc640 it was soo easy touse, inexpensive for a digital camera and took good pictures.it hookedright up to the computer and was easy on the batteries.Im not very goodwith cameras but it was easy to use.unfortunately it isnt workingproperly right now.I bought my husband one of those cameras with thezoom lens it is harder to use, uses up the batteries very quickly takesgood pictures if you can figure it out.bluebird


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 24, 2004)

Well! We finally decided on a digital camera. Wewere not really planning on getting one for another 2 months but a dealcame up that we couldn't refuse.Superstore had the FujifilmFinePix A340 on sale for $299.99 CDNwith a bonus128MB card (all digital cameras up here come with a 16 MB card anyways).Anyone who has done research on DC's will know that memory cards areexpensive (about $70-$80 CDN for a 128 MB card). I told my dad I justwanted to go look at it in person and see how big it was and how easyit is to use, well we spent about 30 minutes looking at it and my dadsaid it was up to me if that's the camera I wanted. So I said yes, andwe bought it. On top of that price, Superstore had a coupon in theirflyer for $25gift card free withevery $200purchase. So because of that we ended up getting the camera for $275CDN. We are proud of ourselves, it's a 4.0 megapixel camera and easy touse. So now I can get good quality pictures of my boys!


----------



## bunsforlife (Oct 24, 2004)

All right! more pictures of those sweet boys =)


----------



## Buck Jones (Oct 24, 2004)

We ended up buying a Sony DSC-P72 for$168.00, a soft camera case for $17.00, a rapidcharger w/four additional batteries for $25.00, and 128 MB memory cardfor $45.00, so the entire outlay was less than $300.00. which we werereally pleased about.

I've taken pictures, got them into the computer, but that's as far asI've gotten with it. Got to learn how to get them out of thecomputer and online. The camera does do an awful lot beyondthe auto functions. It'll be a while before we outgrow it, ifever.

Buck


----------



## bunsforlife (Oct 24, 2004)

Hehe... I am still trying to teach my parents howto resize pictures from their digital so that they can send thepictures to other people. 

Good luck Buck =)


----------

